# 5x5 or push/pull/legs



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

I have been wanting to change my routine for a while so I thought new year so ill start a new routine I am currently training 4-5 days a week

mon - back+bi's

tue - chest + tris

wed - legs

thurs - shoulders

fri-arms( I feel my arms have seen a massive improvement since adding a separate day for arms)

im thinking of trying either 5x5 or push/pull/legs

to the ones who are trying one or have tried both which do you prefer?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Around 6 months ago I was doing push/pull/ legs with sets/reps of 3/8. Was nice to have the variety of lots of different exercises and never felt bored.

3 months after realised my strength was poor so started 5x5. A little boring to begin with but now the weights have become challenging its a lot more fun. My strength and size have increased on this more than any other programme.

In short, 5x5 does work!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

You can do push pull legs using 5x5 sets/reps


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

It depends if your wanting to concentrate on strength? 5x5 is really good for getting your strength up :thumb:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like PPLPPLR is what you'd need


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Phat will be a good blend between the 2


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh i never think over push & pull days its never been something iv thought about. I have always wondered why ? Is it so that you dont use the same muscle twice in a week ? OR ? Really i`m not bothered sure i may use the same muscle as earlier in the week but most pressure goes on the muscle i concentrate on THAT DAY. 4 days on 3 days off gives me plenty of time to recover everything so why bother ? Do you really notice that much of a difference?

Btw i am doing 5x5 for a few weeks myself & its really a good routine for strength but i have both push AND pull movements the same training session.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I love push / pull / legs. Great for recovery and when feeling really keen I can train each muscle twice per week yet still give them lots of rest time. It basically optimises recovery and growth time over most other types of split.

For instance:

1) Chest, biceps

2) Quads, calves

3) Back, triceps

4) Shoulders, hams

In this routine you effectively train your triceps in 3 of the four workouts, front delts in two and biceps in two. This means that you never really get much time for those muscles (particularly triceps) to recover and grow. Effectively you are limited to doing this routine once per week and even then you risk overtraining your triceps. It limits choices for workout frequency.

There are pros as well as cons though - shorter work outs are the main pro. Chest, front & side delts and triceps takes a long time to do, for instance.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Now I'm older, and as I work permanent nights, it's a constant battle with energy and time that dictates my training routine.

I've started a new routine over Christmas that is working fantastically well, but I'm not back at work yet!

Four days a week: Push/Pull/Legs plus a Saturday for a general 'tone-up' of exercises I missed out.

It's all heavy weight training - starting moderate with the weight and decreasing the reps as I add more weight.

I now finish each session with a couple of 50-rep blasts on a light weight to keep the burn and pump going. See my journal for examples.

I'm 49 and it works for me mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

5 x 5 for strength .......and you could always add some extra accessory work in if needed, to keep the routine from being dull.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

5x5 ppl has been my routine since i've begun, one month before i signed up here.

Never bothered changing it, because it frankly works for me.

Though i do vary the exercises depending on how im feeling.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

5/3/1 with assistance exercises for me. I love it!


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

cheers for all the replies,

im going to give p/p/l/p/p/l/r a try for a few months and if im not happy I will switch to 5x5,

no its just a case of finding a good routine


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

if anyone can recommend a good p/p/l routine then feel free to post it up would be good to see different peoples routines


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Old school trainer. Com


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

diesel09 said:


> if anyone can recommend a good p/p/l routine then feel free to post it up would be good to see different peoples routines


See my journal mate, especially my past two weeks' training.

Should be something in there of interest


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

For many it is the only program to use !!! unbeatable


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I quite fancy the idea of P/P/L/P/P/L/R.... Workout suggestions are welcome... *nudge nudge @Prince Adam * :laugh:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> 5x5 ppl has been my routine since i've begun, one month before i signed up here.
> 
> Never bothered changing it, because it frankly works for me.
> 
> Though i do vary the exercises depending on how im feeling.


Is that a PPL program but using 5x5 routine??

Can you give an example for each session please?

Looking to change my routine around to try to fit more training in as currently doing a 4 day split but feel the need to do more


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

*monday* - Pull

Deadlifts - 5 sets x 5 reps

Rows - 5 sets x 5 reps

chin ups - 5 sets x 5 reps

barbell curl - 12 - 10 - 8

*tuesday* - Push

Flat bench press - 5 sets x5 reps

Incline bench press -5 sets x5 reps

Military OHP - 5 sets x 5 reps

Dips - 5 sets x 5 reps

close grip bench press - 5 sets x 5 reps

*wednesday* - Legs

Back or front squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Leg Press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing or seated calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

*thursday* - pull

Deadlifts - 5 sets x 5 reps

Rows - 5 sets x 5 reps

chin ups - 5 sets x 5 reps

barbell curl - 12 - 10 - 8

*friday* - push

Flat bench press - 5 sets x5 reps

Incline bench press -5 sets x5 reps

Military OHP - 5 sets x 5 reps

Dips - 5 sets x 5 reps

close grip bench press - 5 sets x 5 reps

*saturday* legs

Back or front squats - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Leg Press - 4 sets x 6 - 10 reps

Standing or seated calf raises - 3 sets x 6 - 10 reps

(will also be throwing in some light hamstring curls on my last leg day of the week as I had ACL surgery at the start of the year using a hamstring graft)

*sunday*

rest + cheat day

so this is going to be my training for the next couple of months then I will re-asses and make some changes if need be.

anyone recommend adding, changing, or dropping any of the above exercises???


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

diesel09 said:


> *monday* - Pull
> 
> Deadlifts - 5 sets x 5 reps
> 
> ...


Jesus are you 19? On a stack of aas?? No offence but that's a huge week when do you rest??


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

im 22-23 next month currently not on any aas, I will have a rest day on sunday with a serious reefed as its my cheat day, I am thinking of drooping Wednesday's leg day for abit as I had ACL surgery at the start of 2013 and its still not 100%


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Jesus are you 19? On a stack of aas?? No offence but that's a huge week when do you rest??


Totally agree, seems a huge volume especially if not on a cycle.

I want to add more training to my week but not that much


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> *monday* - Pull
> 
> Deadlifts - 5 sets x 5 reps
> 
> ...


I'd have a couple of rest days in there, but I like the look of your workout. Might even "borrow" it


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

thanks for all your advice lads im thinking of changing it to get some extra rest days in

what do you think of this?

Monday - pull

Tuesday - push

Wednesday - rest

Thursday - legs

Friday - pull

Saturday -push

sunday - rest

that looks abit better now Imo and the 1 leg day is more than enough for me at the moment as I have already stated I had ACL surgery at the start of 2013 and will slowly be building my legs back up,

also have just got back from my first pull session and im pleased with it already


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

diesel09 said:


> if anyone can recommend a good p/p/l routine then feel free to post it up would be good to see different peoples routines


Press exercise compound 3 x 5

press exercise compound 4 x 10

press isolation 2 x 15

Deadlift 2 x 5

4 x 8 of a row

30-50 chins

isolations

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 8

leg extentions 3 x10

walking lunges

calves


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Press exercise compound 3 x 5
> 
> press exercise compound 4 x 10
> 
> ...


is this the routine you use,

I cant do leg extensions as my physio said they will put too much strain on my acl,

I have started the routine I posted before, my first session was pulling day, felt brilliant after it, going to stick to it for 3 months and see how it goes


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

diesel09 said:


> is this the routine you use,
> 
> I cant do leg extensions as my physio said they will put too much strain on my acl,
> 
> I have started the routine I posted before, my first session was pulling day, felt brilliant after it, going to stick to it for 3 months and see how it goes


I don't have a 100% fixed routine, but it's similar to what I would do. I swap around exercises a lot. So long as I beat what I did last time on the main 2 lifts I consider the work out a success. If i'm feeling fresh i might do more, if i'm battered, maybe less.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

I will be altering it as needed, today my rows were bent over rows but i'm really not a fan of these and my form always seems to slip so will be swapping these for T-bar rows next week


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

diesel09 said:


> thanks for all your advice lads im thinking of changing it to get some extra rest days in
> 
> what do you think of this?
> 
> ...


Stop trying to think of it as a 'week' and more of an ongoing training pattern.

This won't have you thinking I've 'only' done legs once this week.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Stop trying to think of it as a 'week' and more of an ongoing training pattern.
> 
> This won't have you thinking I've 'only' done legs once this week.


its just a habit mate, I have adhd and always find myself having to know what i'm doing and when, so find myself planning my week way ahead


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here mine,

Push Monday

5 sets 6-8 reps

Flat bench

Incline dumbell

Dips

Cgbp or skull crushers

Pull Tuesday

Same sets/ reps

Not the best at pull-ups so I do as many as I can then go on to lat pull downs

Bent over rows or t bar rows

Seated rows

Deadlifts

Wednesday off

Legs and shoulders,Thursday

Squats

Leg press

Straight leg dead lift

Calves raises

Shoulders

Milt press / dumbell press

Side raises

Shrugs

I do shoulders on there own because after a big chest session I don't feel I hit my shoulders enough.

Friday and Saturday off and then start again on Sunday. Wish I could just have Friday off but to busy with my sons football on Saturday.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Is that a PPL program but using 5x5 routine??
> 
> Can you give an example for each session please?
> 
> Looking to change my routine around to try to fit more training in as currently doing a 4 day split but feel the need to do more


Yup and it's quite simple.

As you'd expect one day push, one pull one leg day.

Typically i do this.

Tuesday

Leg press

Standing or seated calf press.

Seated leg extensions.

Seated hamstring curl.

Friday

Seated hammer curls.

Ez bar curls.

Cable shrugs.

Lat pulldowns.

Standing cable raise.

Sunday

Seated rows

Seated incline flys.

Incline bench.

Smith military press.

Db or seated flat bench.

Cable tricep pushdowns.

Tricep db extensions.

I tend to mix it up, but i pretty much hit the same bodyparts, I've learned what equipment or exercise works best for me, like how db rows do little for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Yup and it's quite simple.
> 
> As you'd expect one day push, one pull one leg day.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking something along the lines of

Monday

Decline BB press 5x5

Incline DB press

CGBP

Standing military press

Cable side lateral

Finish off with cable push downs

Tues

Deadlifts 5x5

Pull ups

Seated close grip pull

BB curls

Finish off with seated DB curls

Thurs

Squats 5x5

Leg extensions

Ham curls

Lunges

Seated calves with high reps until complete failure

Fri

Push

Repeat with 2 on 1 off


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

2nd day into my pull/push/legs routine and im suffering today serious doms from yesterdays pull session looking forward to legs tomorrow


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

diesel09 said:


> its just a habit mate, I have adhd and always find myself having to know what i'm doing and when, so find myself planning my week way ahead


that's the early symptoms of OCD


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I have just re-started DC after 6 weeks of 5x5 and 4 weeks PPL, strength is up on my last DC session so should only go up from here.

DC is a very good way to get a solid workout in 50-60 mins.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I'm thinking something along the lines of
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


Started this today with Pull and it felt very good

managed to hit 2 x PB's on deads 210kg x 5 (PB) and then 220kg x 2 (PB)

Rest of session went very great as well

Currently cruising so more than happy as am actually stronger then when on cycle???


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

I do 5x5 by PPLP/PLPP/LPPL and base my workout along this: http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/.

I find it effective but as with everything... It's what works for you.


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> 2nd day into my pull/push/legs routine and im suffering today serious doms from yesterdays pull session looking forward to legs tomorrow


haha its just the way a plan things then I know what im doing on eachday having adhd meens my concentration on everyday tasks is absolutely sh**e so ive always planned ahead


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

BM1991 said:


> I do 5x5 by PPLP/PLPP/LPPL and base my workout along this: http://oldschooltrainer.com/3-day-push-pull-legs/.
> 
> I find it effective but as with everything... It's what works for you.


how long does that workout take you?

I was planning on doing (5x5 except calves and Abs):

Flat Bench

Militry Press

Decline/Incline Press

Tri Ext

Bent Rows

Cable Pulss

Shrugs

Preacher Curls

Squats

Leg Ex

Calve Raises

Abs


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

dannw said:


> how long does that workout take you?
> 
> I was planning on doing (5x5 except calves and Abs):
> 
> ...


Roughly 60-80 minutes depending on rest/waiting for equipment.

I've been doing working sets of 5x5 for core lifts and then varying for others... Started doing Bench followed by OHP and found shoulder issues developing. Might be technique related but I think there's a lot to do with fatigue during the Bench.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried ppl and enjoyed it but just feel pressing once a week doesn't benefit me in terms of size or strength. A wise man once said 'to press a lot, you've got to press a lot' and that works for me. I still stick to a similar routine but I do

Monday - pull and shoulders

Wednesday - legs

Friday - push

My shoulders have got stronger and bigger hitting them after back instead if just throwing in a couple of sets of shoulder pressing after my bench on push day.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

JR8908 said:


> I tried ppl and enjoyed it but just feel pressing once a week doesn't benefit me in terms of size or strength. A wise man once said 'to press a lot, you've got to press a lot' and that works for me. I still stick to a similar routine but I do
> 
> Monday - pull and shoulders
> 
> ...


The idea of PPL for me is so that I can train more times a week and will do 2 days on 1 day off so will do Push twice a week effectively and all exercise twice over an 8 day cycle.

Maybe you are having too much time off between each PPL


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> The idea of PPL for me is so that I can train more times a week and will do 2 days on 1 day off so will do Push twice a week effectively and all exercise twice over an 8 day cycle.
> 
> Maybe you are having too much time off between each PPL


Yeah I think your right mate and I have thought about training the way you do but have to train set days. I may try 2 on 1 off, 2 on 2 off, which means I train mon/tues/thurs/fri which is possible


----------

